# Honda HSS1332ATD is the Best



## GraniteStater (Jan 2, 2021)

*I wanted the best snowblower money could buy after selling a Bobcat skid steer that I had used for snow removal. The Honda HSS1332ATD is the best and it has proven itself numerous times since I bought it in the fall of 2019. January 2, 2021 and just came in from clearing snow from my approx 3,500 s.f. driveway in New Hampshire. It was more liquid snow than snow. Overnite had approx 3" of wet snow followed by a light rain and the top surface was white but the rest was pure slush. Fired up the machine, took full widths of the scoop and the machine was flawless, throwing the slush a distance and not once clogging. I then took partial width scoops and after about 15 minutes the snow began to accumulate in the chute. Again, this was more slush than snow and it took some effort with partial scoops to clog the chute --- full scoops were flawless. This was probably the worst "snow" to blow in the 2 winters that I have had the machine and to date, it has been clog-free even with partial scoops with a lighter snow (except for today with slush + partial scoops) and anyone purchasing this fine piece of equipment is getting their $'s worth. Would have taken a video but the wife was smarter than me and stayed in bed !*


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

Thanks for the review. I’m leaning towards that machine or the one step down HSS928 ATD.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

time will tell......


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

orangputeh said:


> time will tell......


Orang, I’ve read a lot of threads over the last couple weeks and I notice you REALLY do not like the latest Honda offerings. You seem extremely knowledgeable on the subject so I value your opinions the more I read. Having said that, From what I’ve read most of , if not all of the issues have been addressed and these units are still the best in the business. 
Again I do not own one yet, so I can only speak from my “research”.
Outside of needing a re-jet, aren’t these HSS machines better all around then the previous versions? Sure seems so to me anyways. They have a taller handle height, better auger height mechanism, they turn much much better and can disengage both tracks with the triggers to move around in the garage. Same Honda badass engines and hydros... 

What am I missing?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Waytall said:


> Orang, I’ve read a lot of threads over the last couple weeks and I notice you REALLY do not like the latest Honda offerings. You seem extremely knowledgeable on the subject so I value your opinions the more I read. Having said that, From what I’ve read most of , if not all of the issues have been addressed and these units are still the best in the business.
> Again I do not own one yet, so I can only speak from my “research”.
> Outside of needing a re-jet, aren’t these HSS machines better all around then the previous versions? Sure seems so to me anyways. They have a taller handle height, better auger height mechanism, they turn much much better and can disengage both tracks with the triggers to move around in the garage. Same Honda badass engines and hydros...
> 
> What am I missing?


You're absolutely right . Honda has addressed most of the earlier problems. EPA has them hamstrung on jetting but that is an easy fix if necessary ( depending on your elevation ) 

Check mr. tabora's sticky thread on Honda stuff. excellent resource.

the other problems are fairly minor. the joystick sensor or motor has had some issues. sometimes it is just dirty contacts. sometimes it needs a cheap fix. tabora has addressed that several times.

Operator error can break those steering assist handles. only a $10 part but not covered under warranty. some height adjustment rams freezing up but not an expensive fix.

Have to disagree with your statement about the hydros. the HS hydros are far superior than the newer ones. ST1100A is an expert on that. 

I'm just old school. I like mechanical controls. The more bells and whistles you have the more problems down the road. I also dont like the fact that you pay $3000=4000 for a machine and you have to do a bunch of tweeks to make it perfect.

Plus I go to the dealer a lot for parts and half the work they are doing is warranty work. After 3 years you're gonna have to pay for them to do it unless you are a mechanical type.

Sure the same can be said with older HS models. They need work sometimes. I have serviced hundreds of these and most owners wait 7-10-15 years or longer to service them. That's not right but I ask them why and they say " nothing was wrong with it ".

I have worked on HSS models but only out of warranty. They havent been around long but I see problems with a 5 year old HSS machine that you don't see on a 15 year old HS machine.

but just take my words with a grain of salt. I am not an expert nor a professional. I will tell you if i were to buy a new machine it would be the 1332 instead of the 928. Most 13 hp owners are happier.

"it's like my opinion , man " 

good luck.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

orangputeh, is very knowledgeable. And a bit of a HSS hater. 😉

Im with you waytall, HSS machines are pretty awesome. I definitely appreciate the GX390.


----------



## Waytall (Dec 26, 2020)

Appreciate the feedback and honest reply Orang. That’s what makes this site such a great resource. Looks like it’s a 1332 for me then.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> orangputeh, is very knowledgeable. And a bit of a HSS hater. 😉
> 
> Im with you waytall, HSS machines are pretty awesome. I definitely appreciate the GX390.


hater is too strong. read post #5 ,,,,,,,,,honest is more like it.


----------

